# How they fastened build my 1970's counter top



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently asked in a thread "How did they fasten old countertops" . Thanks again for all of the tips/suggestions and links as I was able to save the base cabinets while removing the tops.

My cabinets that had formica backsplash were surprisingly fastened to the cabinets with a few screws. I initially didn't see the screws. The tops edges were nailed to the top from the side and the backsplash was nailed to the top from the bottom. Fortunately no glue was used except a few drops where the top and edge met.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Marco said:


> I recently asked in a thread "How did they fasten old countertops" . Thanks again for all of the tips/suggestions and links as I was able to save the base cabinets while removing the tops.
> 
> My cabinets that had formica backsplash were surprisingly fastened to the cabinets with a few screws. I initially didn't see the screws. The tops edges were nailed to the top from the side and the backsplash was nailed to the top from the bottom. Fortunately no glue was used except a few drops where the top and edge met.


good.. ya lucked out...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good work Jim.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Phew...! ! !


----------



## APridham (Apr 7, 2015)

It really sounds great. But is it durable?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Alana; flat application High Pressure Plastic Laminate, HPL, has been around since at least the '50s. It tends to either wear through the pattern or lift when the contact cement dries out and discombobulates. The most common visual defect is broken edges from abuse.
Is it durable? You'll get tired of looking at it long before the stuff craps out.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just before it goes into the dumpster, cut off a piece to make a router table. :dance3:


----------

